# Newbie trying to decide on housing!



## angelicfruitcake (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi, I had previously planned to use a spare viv I have for my upcoming APH but have since been swayed by a wire cage. Would this be suitable? I like the idea of a second level but is this safe as it is or would it need something added to stop the hog falling? Also I'm not too sure if the gaps in the bars would be too big. Any advice/ideas would be much appreciated


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I don't think you'll find anyone on here that approves of using glass aquariums for hedgies. They are difficult to clean out, have poor ventilation and are outrageously expensive in the appropriate size (40 gal and up).

Wire cages with plastic bottoms are very popular. Unless your hedgie is very small, the wire spacing should not be a problem. Make sure the doors are large enough to fit the wheel through, that is a problem with some cages. As for a second level, some will use it and some hedgies won't. You need to completely enclose the loft as well as the ramp/tube leading to it.

You can do a search in this forum and read the stickies to find more info. If you have any questions that haven't been covered, feel free to ask!


----------



## angelicfruitcake (Jul 10, 2009)

Thanks for the reply...I forgot to post the link though, oops!

http://www.ideas-4-pets.com/rabbitmamma ... jj65p2m5u4

I see a lot of people use the Zoozone cages but I would prefer the front-opening type


----------

